# Fa la la la la....



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

LA LA LA LAAAAA!!!!










Eve wishes you all a happy Monday. ^_^ Just to update everyone, we now do believe that she is indeed deaf. =( She had been responding just like the others to clapping, but we suspect she just felt the reverberations (as we realized Eden will turn her head to a clap as well.) When we separated each one and tried various sound stimuli, she was the only one who didn't react. =( I feel awful I didn't find this out sooner, but am glad that she's been developing otherwise just fine as the others have. As young as she is I know I'll be able to help her live a normal life. Thank goodness for those big saucerplate eyes. <3


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh come on!! So unfair!! I need her!! Lol. Such a bloomin cutie!!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that she is deaf but I am sure she will have a long happy life and with those beautiful eyes she will take in the world in her own way.

She is so adorable I just want to give her puppy hugs and kisses and of course belly rubs too!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

How did I miss that comment! She is in the best possible hands Kat, she will never even realise she is 'different' with a mommy like you and all her fab brothers and sisters, and mommy of course xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks Rachel and Amy Jo. =) If only I could upload her actual puppy self to Chihuahua People for some good socializing... lol!! She's getting plenty of smooches and dare I say ear-nibbles on a daily basis hehe. Here are a couple more of her from recently; I have so many to sort but will try to get to sharing the other pups' portraits this week. =)


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh she is so sweet!


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Ohh gosh gimme. Just actually give her me! X


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Rachel, if you come all the way to Illinois in the next 48 hours she is all yours.  Hehe


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Right I'm on my way to the airport! While I'm there, ill take Kahlua too, oh and Mia. Throw in Miles for good measure. Oooh and yeah, I guess I could squeeze in a bit of Sushi! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Rach_Hudson said:


> Right I'm on my way to the airport! While I'm there, ill take Kahlua too, oh and Mia. Throw in Miles for good measure. Oooh and yeah, I guess I could squeeze in a bit of Sushi!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


I'm coming with you Rachel, I'll fight you for that puppy.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear she is deaf, but she absolutely stunning! Those puppies all have the most beautiful markings!! I wish I could take them all home!! (Especially Leon!!)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LostLakeLua said:


> Rachel, if you come all the way to Illinois in the next 48 hours she is all yours.  Hehe


Illinois??? I'm coming too! I'm next door in northwest Indiana!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

I want in! 

She is so cute, but I know she's going to have a good life with you


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Awww thanks everyone. ^_^ How 'bout this, Eve can just have lots of extra special Aunties from all over the world that I'll promise to keep updated on her for the rest of her life, how does that sound?? =D


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh, my goodness! I just love her! She is beyond precious! And her name is perfect!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My God, she is so beautiful, she will have a great life with you.. I am old so I will be a great Auntie.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGosh!!! I really need her!  She is beyond adorable!!! What a lil doll!! I'm so sorry to hear about her being deaf. I know she's in the best hands. <3


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

just love that face! lmao hilarious 1st pic! im so sorry about her bein deaf


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

She's perfect (I LOVE my deafies) 

I always seem to have a deaf dog in my family. I rather enjoy them. (I don't feel guilty cranking up the stereo in the truck and singing my lungs out with a deafie as a passenger. lol)

She is absolutely perfect and I would steal her away in a heartbeat - she would look adorable with my little black Bacchus. Like a salt and pepper shaker set. Darn it, now I want a white chihuahua.


----------



## Tallulah-Belles Mama :) (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh my god she is adorable! I neeeed her! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn<3Romeo (May 7, 2012)

She's absolutely beautiful, bless her the little darling. x


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is too sweet! Sorry she is deaf but she can live a normal life. If you have not read this book I highly reccomend it for special needs cats and pups or those that just want a good book. Homer's Odyssey by Gwen Cooper


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I cant wait to watch her grow up xx


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

She is a adorable!


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh she is soooo beautiful!!! She was born into the right home.  Can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Adorable, adorable ,adorable!!!!gonna love watching this little angel grow up through pictures!!!!!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! =D I am sure I'll be posting lots of pictures of her as time goes on. I need to get some of her with Kahlua as the two are adorable together; not sure that Lua knows exactly what she is, but she finds her VERY entertaining hehe.

Christie, I have not heard of that book, but I love to read so I think that'll have to be a Christmas gift to myself LOL! Thanks for the recommendation! =)


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well unfortunately I'm not surprised Kat, considering where her mama is from and
what she has been though. But I do believe that this will not lessen her quality
of life, considering she has you. You are keeping her, correct?

Deaf dogs can present challenges, but none that you can't handle, I know you
both will be more than ok.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks LS. =) I often wonder if you fellow CP members have any idea just how much your support means to me. 

And yup, Eve is here to stay. I may not be fostering for a while now, as 2013 will be a very busy year for us already; but still plan to be involved as much as I can helping with transport and cross-posting to spread the word of other dogs in need. Now that the pups are weaned, Eden has already settled back in with the pack and is doing so well. I have complete faith that Eve will adapt, too; and having her so young will make things much easier as I can start training early.

Meanwhile I get to be the dork that gives my puppy a thumbs up when she potties on the pad properly or does something otherwise good... I'm gonna need to do my research on more hand signals, that's for sure, LOL!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Of course we support you girl, you save lives, that is honorable my friend.


Hey Kat, I know you moved to a pretty remote location, which makes me
wonder, do they have any regulations in regards to how many dogs you can
have? And the rescues you foster for, do they care that you have such a big
pack at home?


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

Baby!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

